# Boat Ramp Open\Closed Status



## dbs1515 (Aug 21, 2013)

Bishop Harbor primitive ramp and all Manatee County public ramps
Manatee County/Palmetto, Florida
Closed as of 3/26, Open TBD


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Okaloosa County ramps, which include Destin and Fort Walton Beach, are all open. County Commissioners say they have no plans to close the ramps. Here, instead of closing ramps if people are rafting up at our sandbar (Crab Island), they are talking about shutting down Crab Island.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Taylor County, FL ramps open. Commissioners voted Wednesday (3/25) to not close.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Cedar Key city ramp was open as of sunday, but I got an email saying the closed off the entire island to visitors on Monday. Marion County freshwater ramps are all open as of yesterday (not that I would know firsthand, as I was diligently working from home).


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Pinellas County ramps are open.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Broward county closed their boat ramps,but don't appear to be inforcing it on the freshwater ramps on I-75 out by the Indian reservation. And as of yesterday, the private ramps at Chokoloski were open.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw this earlier today.


----------



## ascentone (Feb 17, 2015)

Any news about Brevard County ramps and/or Scottsmoor Landing? Thx


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I saw this earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 125234


Thanks. Glad they are keeping RB open.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw an update from fwc. They said use the boat ramp finder
https://public.myfwc.com/LE/boatramp/public/CountyMap.aspx
Find the ramp in the county and FWC says if the Comment box is blank that means the ramp is open.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

As of today Friday March 27 Brevard county boat ramps are open. Let’s hope that stays that way after this weekend.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> just a heads up for anyone planning to fish here, there is nowhere in Port to launch. Chained shut as of late last night. Locals can’t launch either. The covered boat slips will likely be locked down shortly, if politicians on the Navigation District board deem it necessary. At the moment, guides are forbidden from taking customers out. Paradoxically, the ramps are wide open on South Padre and everybody is fishing. Don’t ask what I think of this ! Seymour


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

BassFlats said:


> Broward county closed their boat ramps,but don't appear to be inforcing it on the freshwater ramps on I-75 out by the Indian reservation. And as of yesterday, the private ramps at Chokoloski were open.


I'm in North Broward. The ramp out at the end of Lox road was open today and there were a couple of trailers parked there. It's not Flamingo, but it's a beautiful preserve to float around and catch bass in.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Manatee County ramps closed.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

In the City of Sarasota, the *10th Street Boat Ramps* and *City Island Boat Ramps (Lido Key) *are now closed, effective yesterday morning.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Simmons Park is closed in Ruskin.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Riverbreeze is open and had a lot full by 12:30


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

FWC is updating their boat ramp finder webpage daily.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Cape Coral still has the city ramp and lock open.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's where I go on-line to check the status of any ramp here in Florida....
https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle_gis/javascript/boat_ramp_status/

Go to page two then zoom in on your part of the state map and check status of any ramp... Very handy!


----------

